# Test day approaching



## CRNewsom (Oct 16, 2013)

I thought I would share some thoughts with the test date approaching.

- One of my guys is taking the test and I had him down on the schedule for the wrong Friday off. Check to make sure you have the appropriate date blocked off on your calendar (and with your employer).

*Test day tips:*

- Arrive early. There are many factors that can cause you to be late to the test venue. The proctors have zero tolerance for this.

- Bring your drivers license (or passport). Again, the policy requires picture ID, no exceptions.

- Bring some cash. It may be necessary to pay for parking or some other unforeseen expense.

- Pack a lunch. You may have sufficient time to go buy a fast lunch, but depending on that time is questionable at best. I recommend a lunch in a cooler kept in the trunk of your vehicle.

- Wear a watch. If you use your phone to tell what time it is, you will not be allowed to have access to that during the exam.

- Do not bring pencils. You are only permitted to use the pencil provided. After the sittings of the last exam I took, I grabbed up all the pencils left by others. I then distributed them to my guys who were taking future tests. Practicing with the pencil you must use may seem silly, but I can see how it would throw some people off.

- Bring an extra calculator. I know that you can bring extra batteries, but I wouldn't want to be the guy fumbling to change batteries when time is of the essence.

- Consider earplugs. The ability to concentrate is paramount here. If you are easily distracted (as I am) this may make the difference between passing and failing.

*Finally a quick story:*

The last time I took an exam (SE Vertical), there were 5 people (including myself) taking it. Before the test, one guy was waiting for his buddy who was running late. He got to the check-in with only one or two minutes to spare sweating profusely. He was late because he left his ID in the hotel room and had to go back for it.

The same guy also left his lunch in the hotel room and had to get something quick during the 1 hour break. He made it to the burger joint and back in time, but there was a problem. At 6AM, the venue was not charging for parking, but at 12:30PM, they were. $7, cash only. He didn't have cash on him and had to scramble looking for an ATM. I don't know what time he made it back, but I do know that he was not permitted to sit for the afternoon half of the exam.


----------



## danadiva81 (Oct 16, 2013)

Awesome points. Thanks CRN. Also, I'm setting like 4 alarm clocks to make sure I'm up on time. I always use my cell phone as an alarm, but there have been a few times where it has powered off on me in the middle of the night.


----------



## nsgoldberg (Oct 16, 2013)

Good tips, thanks. The ID part I had almost forgotten... I would have had my wallet anyway, but it's good to remember that it's a necessity.


----------



## jgusa (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the tips!

I bit the bullet and got a hotel just a few minutes from the testing location, instead of a ~1 hour drive depending on traffic. Should ease some of the stress of getting there on time.


----------



## uzairsyedahmed (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey. Just came across this in the Candidate Agreement. "FE, FS, and PS examinees may bring personal items in a clear plastic bag only". So does that mean that we cant bring stuff in a clear plastic bag? I was thinking of bringing my lunch, couple of snack bars and water in a clear plastic bag. Is that not allowed?

I would be taking it in Houston, TX. Please confirm for the betterment of those who are taking it tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Oct 24, 2013)

uzairsyedahmed said:


> Hey. Just came across this in the Candidate Agreement. "FE, FS, and PS examinees may bring personal items in a clear plastic bag only". So does that mean that we cant bring stuff in a clear plastic bag? I was thinking of bringing my lunch, couple of snack bars and water in a clear plastic bag. Is that not allowed?
> 
> I would be taking it in Houston, TX. Please confirm for the betterment of those who are taking it tomorrow. Thanks!




Which exam are you taking? I think this only applies to the closed book exams. If you're taking an open book exam, you can bring it in whatever you want.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Oct 24, 2013)

My admission ticket says we can't bring anything, no food or drink, because they will have a concession stand. I have to find an atm tomorrow morning. I'm in Houston now, about to go to sleep.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Oct 24, 2013)

I found the answer to my ?...

ATMs are located at the following locations within each Reliant Park facility:

Reliant Stadium - Sections 117, 136, 137, 353, 602 and 628

Reliant Center - Halls A, B, D and E Lobbies

Reliant Arena - Concourse


----------

